# Freeware: Wasserzeichen-Software BILDSCHUTZ



## Bildermann (28. März 2004)

*Kopierschutz für Foto mit Ihrem sichtbar und/oder unsichtbaren Copyright als Wasserzeichen*

Seit geraumer Zeit verwende ich zu meiner größten Zufriedenheit das simple Freeware-Programm BILDSCHUTZ hierzu.

*Das Programm::*

BILDSCHUTZ ist digitaler Kopierschutz und Grafikkonverter zugleich. Ein digitales Werkzeug für Grafikdesigner, Fotografen und alle, die Fotos oder Grafiken digital weitergeben oder im Web veröffentlichen und vor Diebstahl und unberechtigter Nutzung zu schützen oder als Werbeträger nutzen wollen.

Schneller und viel einfacher als mit jedem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (wie z. B. mit Photoshop) lassen sich mit BILDSCHUTZ Ihre Werke mit einem Kopierschutz versehen und Wasserzeichen in Ihre Bilder und Grafiken einfügen.

BILDSCHUTZ verpasst Bild, Grafik (TIF, GIF, JPG, BMP etc.) und Foto einen digitalen Stempel mit Ihrem Copyright (Kopierschutz), Ihrer Web-Adresse (Kopierschutz und Werbung).

Ein digitales Wasserzeichen ein kann ein beliebiger mehrzeiliger Textoder eine Grafik z.B. ein Logo (ebenfalls TIFF, GIF, JPG, BMP, WMF z.B. Logos) sein . Diese digitale Wasserzeichen wird in das zu schützende Bild transparent eingeblendet.

Die wichtigsten Eigenschaften von BILDSCHUTZ:
- Wasserzeichen als digitaler Kopierschutz
- Verarbeitung aller gängigen Grafikformate wie JPG, BMP, GIF, PNG, - - - - FF, WMF und EMF
- mehrzeilige Text- oder Grafikeinblendungen in Einzelbilder
- automatische Thumbnailerstellung (frei skalierbar & Stapelverarbeitung)
- automatische Erstellung von Wasserzeichen (Text/Grafik) in eine Gruppe von Bildern
- freie Definition der Einstellungen für Text-Wasserzeichen und Grafik-Wasserzeichen
- gemeinsame Verwendung von Text- oder Grafikwasserzeichen
- manuelle oder automatische Konvertierung in andere Grafikformate (Stapelverarbeitung)
- Auch zur reinen Konvertierung aller gängigen Grafikformate von/nach JPG, BMP, GIF, PNG, TIFF, WMF und EMF nutzbar
- alle Einstellungen lassen sich speichern und wieder laden

Digitale Wasserzeichen können aus beliebigem mehrzeiligen Text oder auch Grafik wie beispielsweise Logos bestehen. Die wichtigsten Möglichkeiten sind:
- freie Definition der Texte, der Zeichengröße, der Zeichenfarbe und der Schriftart.
- freie Positionierung des Wasserzeichens an sieben vordefinierten Stellen und beliebig einstellbarer Seitenrand.
- stufenlos einstellbare Transparenz der Text- wie auch der Grafikwasserzeichen.

Bildbeispiele für ein eingeblendetes Wasserzeichen:





*Texteinblendung in der Bildmitte - Die Größe von Thumbnails kann frei definiert werden*







*Texteinblendung über das gesamte Bild - natürlich auch an einzelnen Positionen möglich*







*Text- und Grafikwasserzeichen kombiniert - Grafiken unten rechts und Text oben links, auch möglich *

---

*Kostenloser Download hier: http://www.BILDSCHUTZ.de*


----------

